# TechPowerUp! Kreij Memorial 2017 WCG Challenge- Special Prize (congrats to the winner!!!)



## Norton (May 27, 2017)

**Note- this is a special drawing for the Special challenge prize. If you are on the list at the bottom of this post you need to opt in to get in on the drawing.
*
Hey Team,

The Challenge is done and it's time to select the Special Prize winner:
*Special Prize- for a dedicated TPU folder*
EVGA GTX980ti Kingpin with Bitspower waterblock (also includes Kingpin air cooler) donated by *@the54thvoid








 *See link below for more info:
*https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.233416/#post-3659447


Spoiler:  requirements from the challenge






Spoiler:  additional requirements for Special prize



- Donated to a dedicated TPU cruncher/folder

- Winner uses the card for TPU folding or crunching

- Winner has at least 5 million points crunching or folding for TPU by the end of the challenge

- A separate drawing will be held requiring Opt In



Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:

* in order for your name to be drawn- you will need to be an active member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)

- Participate for the duration of the TechPowerUp Kreij Memorial 2017 Challenge

- Earn a minimum of 5,000 BOINC points for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (folders see note below)

- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 5,000 BOINC points or 5/31/2017 (whichever comes 1st)

- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.

- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching/folding during this Challenge

*Note- If you fold for the TPU Team during the Challenge you may still qualify for the hardware/software prizes and the game giveaway (Grand prizes will require crunching contribution). PM me to discuss.



Eligibility list(s)- the folks on this list have qualified for the special prize:
@twilyth 
@Norton 
@HammerON 
@manofthem 
@Mindweaver 
@T-Bob 
@stinger608 
@BarbaricSoul 
@4x4n 
@brandonwh64 
@Chicken Patty 
@thebluebumblebee 
@Zachary85 
@theonedub 
@FordGT90Concept 
@Deelron 
@Bow 
@stevorob 
@mx500torid 
@newtekie1 
@theoneandonlymrk 
@NastyHabits 
@Solaris17 
@Star_Hunter 



Post in this thread with the following to opt in:*

*In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to fold for TPU*




Drawing to be held soon....

*Note- *24/7 operation is not a requirement. We understand power/temperature issues affecting crunchers and folders- folding with the card at a reasonable/affordable pace is 100% acceptable


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 27, 2017)

In for the 980ti kingpin - i will use the card to fold for tpu.


----------



## stinger608 (May 27, 2017)

*In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to fold for TPU *

Will for sure fold all of the time with this awesome card!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peche (May 27, 2017)

wish i did fold too, that GTX 980ti is so sexy! but for now just crunch with all i have!


----------



## T-Bob (May 27, 2017)

In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to Fold for Team TPU!!!


----------



## Toothless (May 27, 2017)

@FordGT90Concept


----------



## theonedub (May 28, 2017)

*In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to fold for TPU*

Can lightning strike twice?


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2017)

Most definitely *In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to fold for TPU*!


----------



## stevorob (May 28, 2017)

*In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to fold for TPU*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 28, 2017)

In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to fold for TPU


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 28, 2017)

*In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to fold for TPU
*
BTW, if I win, I won't be needing the water block as my rigs are air cooled, so if anyone wants it.....


----------



## mx500torid (May 28, 2017)

*In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to fold for TPU*


----------



## the54thvoid (May 28, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> *In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to fold for TPU
> *
> BTW, if I win, I won't be needing the water block as my rigs are air cooled, so if anyone wants it.....



Just for note, it's a modified Kingpin 980 block, so won't be compatible with many other cards. Will probably work on the Classified range but winner needs to double check.


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2017)

*Bump it up- still time to Opt in folks (check the OP to see if your name is on the list)*


----------



## Zachary85 (May 29, 2017)

I almost missed this one. I will fold for TPU if I should win.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 29, 2017)

Thanks @Norton but unfortunately I do not have a spare machine to use to fold with this card. The only spare PC I have is a 3770 I7 that I crunch with and the PSU is only a 300 Watter lol. Good luck to the winner.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 29, 2017)

*In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to fold for TPU*


----------



## Duality92 (May 29, 2017)

In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to fold for TPU

I fold for OCN, but I'll put this card to fold for TPU 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660149

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/members/hertz9753.75326/ can vouch for me.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=473040


----------



## Bow (May 29, 2017)

Hell Yes I would fold for with that card!!


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2017)

Duality92 said:


> In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to fold for TPU
> 
> I fold for OCN, but I'll put this card to fold for TPU
> 
> ...



This is a special drawing from our last crunching challenge:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...hru-5-26-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.233416/

The list of those who qualified is posted in the OP of this thread

You are welcome to come on over and crunch/fold with TPU and participate in any of our upcoming challenges and giveaways!


----------



## Duality92 (May 29, 2017)

Oh, I must've read diagonally T_T

My bad


----------



## RealNeil (May 29, 2017)

Too late for the prize, but I did recently start folding for TPU.

Whoever wins this GPU, you're gonna love it.


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2017)

In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to Fold for Team TPU.
I can add it to my Xeon rig and add the GPU water block to my loop along with a 240 rad...


----------



## RealNeil (May 29, 2017)

Six core with a pair of 980Ti cards.


----------



## 4x4n (May 30, 2017)

Fantastic giveaway, but I'll decline to throw my name in the hat.  Haven't folded in a long time and will just stick with WCG.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 30, 2017)

Thanks @Norton but count me out buddy. It's a fantastic giveaway!


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2017)

*Drawing will be held this evening.... about 10 hrs from now*.

Will post a last call about an hour before we draw the winner to give one last chance for the few remaining eligible members who haven't opted in to do so.


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2017)

*LAST CALL!!!*

*Drawing will take place in about an hour- winner to be announced shortly afterwards.









*


----------



## stinger608 (May 31, 2017)

Norton said:


> Drawing will take place in about an hour- winner to be announced shortly afterwards.



This is frigging exciting!!!!!


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2017)

*AND the winner is......*

*@thebluebumblebee*

*Congrats!!! *


----------



## RealNeil (May 31, 2017)

Congrats! A hullofacard for sure!


----------



## stinger608 (May 31, 2017)

Huge congrats to @thebluebumblebee !!!!!!!

And even a bigger thanks to @the54thvoid for donating such an amazing prize!!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 31, 2017)

WOW!   And thank you very much @the54thvoid !


----------



## Solaris17 (May 31, 2017)

congrats!


----------



## T-Bob (May 31, 2017)

Congrats @thebluebumblebee


----------



## stevorob (May 31, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## newtekie1 (May 31, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## HammerON (May 31, 2017)

Congratulations and happy folding with a sweet GPU


----------



## theonedub (May 31, 2017)

Congratulations to @thebluebumblebee and a big thanks goes out to @the54thvoid for continuing the 'tradition'


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 31, 2017)

WHAT!!!! NOT MY WINNER!!!!!! I DEMAND A RECOUNT!!!!! THE RUSSIANS HACKED THE RESULTS!!!!! I WAS SUPPOSE TO WIN!!!!!!!!


Congrates @thebluebumblebee


----------



## Mindweaver (May 31, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 31, 2017)

Congrats to bumblebee , happy folding with it mate.


----------



## Bow (May 31, 2017)

CONGRATS....


----------



## Hugis (May 31, 2017)

Congrats to @thebluebumblebee  and huge thanks to  @the54thvoid  for such an amazing prize!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 2, 2017)

*In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to fold for TPU**


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 2, 2017)

Arjai said:


> *In for the 980Ti Kingpin - I will use the card to fold for TPU**



Finished bud , too much of that wine you were touting??



Norton said:


> *AND the winner is......*
> 
> *@thebluebumblebee*
> 
> *Congrats!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 5, 2017)

It arrived, and it's gorgeous!  Will have to spend some time getting to know it.  I could slap it in my one Linux box that was used for F@H before and see how it Folds, but to really get the most out of this beast, I'm most likely going to have to run it under Windows.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 6, 2017)

Update: Finally.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 7, 2017)

6 months?!?!?!?!?!? What took you so long?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2017)

I DC during the cooler months, and that was understood when I entered the drawing.  It's taken a long time for the cool weather to arrive this year.  


thebluebumblebee said:


> I could slap it in my one Linux box that was used for F@H before and see how it Folds


Well, that didn't work.  I had 2 GTX 980's in there, but I couldn't plug the power plugs in for this beast in the Antec 300 case I was using, because it is too tall and too long.  Pictures with the 980's (notice the PCI-e power plugs) here: TPU's F@H Team


----------

